# Steve Jobs etc.



## ronierserge (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais juste savoir comment il va Steve Jobs ? Est ce qu'il va bien ?

Merci bien et bonne journée !


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> Je voudrais juste savoir comment il va Steve Jobs ? Est ce qu'il va bien ?


Passque tu crois que quelqu'un, le sait, ici ?!


----------



## ronierserge (21 Février 2011)

bah c'est parce qu'il se peut que Steve Jobs soit parmi nous .. n'est ce pas possible ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Passque tu crois que quelqu'un, le sait, ici ?!


bah oui, triple buse ! 
t'es bien le dernier au courant parmi les modos ! 

n'empêche, sa voix enroué, ça fait flipper ! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> bah c'est parce qu'il se peut que Steve Jobs soit parmi nous ..


 
Oui, Steve est partout. Et pourtant, on ne le voit pas.
Steve est nulle part. Et pourtant, on sent qu'il est là.
Steve est un gaz.


----------



## ronierserge (21 Février 2011)

Vous ne croyez pas que Steve Jobs peut être parmi nous en ce moment même, en train d'écrire une réponse ou en train de lire un post !?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> Vous ne croyez pas que Steve Jobs peut être parmi nous en ce moment même, en train d'écrire une réponse ou en train de lire un post !?



Je crois qu'on a le gagnant du jour.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a le gagnant du jour.



J'crois bien &#8230; Mais peut-être est-ce de l'humour ? 

Ou de la poésie d'applemaniaque


----------



## ronierserge (21 Février 2011)

Les gens peuvent-ils vraiment gagner des macbook pro 13" 250Go coeur de duo dans ce forum ?

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> Les gens peuvent-ils vraiment gagner des macbook pro 13" 250Go coeur de duo dans ce forum ?
> 
> merci beaucoup !



Non, ça c'est uniquement les modos du forum. Ca fait partie de leur salaire. A chaque nouveau Mac qui sort, hop! Ils le reçoivent par porteur.

Mais cela dit, un Mac Coeur de Duo, je ne connais pas. C'est un cousin du Coeur de Lion avec un disque dur en claquos ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, ça c'est uniquement les modos du forum. Ca fait partie de leur salaire. A chaque nouveau Mac qui sort, hop! Ils le reçoivent par porteur.



c'est pour ça qu'on n'a pas de modérateur outre-mer les porteurs se noieraient. :rose:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais cela dit, un Mac Coeur de Duo, je ne connais pas. C'est un cousin du Coeur de Lion avec un disque dur en claquos ?



ou un Julien Doré qui ferait tourner une petite blonde pulpeuse et tatouée rue Saint-Denis :rose:


----------



## ronierserge (21 Février 2011)

en fait j'y connais pas trop dans les mac, mais il se peut que ça soit la même gamme, toi tu as un coeur de lion ? 

j'ai égalemen une petite question, comment peut on devenir modos !?

Merci bien !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> en fait j'y connais pas trop dans les mac, mais il se peut que ça soit la même gamme, toi tu as un coeur de lion ?
> 
> j'ai égalemen une petite question, comment peut on devenir modos !?
> 
> Merci bien !


 
J'aimerais te dire que MacG sélectionne la crème de la crème, mais vu les pélos qui ont posté au-dessus, ça va difficilement être crédible...
(et je ne parle même pas du pélos de plus ci-dessous...)


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> j'ai égalemen une petite question, comment peut on devenir modos !?!



Chuuuuut, c'est secret


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> en fait j'y connais pas trop dans les mac, mais il se peut que ça soit la même gamme, toi tu as un coeur de lion ?
> 
> j'ai égalemen une petite question, comment peut on devenir modos !?
> 
> Merci bien !



Moi j'ai un Lanquetot, c'est mieux.
Pour devenir modo, il faut passer un concours très difficile. Très très difficile.
Alem l'a eu au rattrapage, c'est te dire le niveau.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, ça c'est uniquement les modos du forum. Ca fait partie de leur salaire.


 
Faudrait revoir la dotation en camescope numérique des noirs, alors, tiens, au passage.
Nan, parce que j'ai l'impression que celui qu'ils ont, là...
Hum.
Hein ?
T'vois ce que je veux dire...

Ou alors une p'tite formation...
Deux ou trois conseils...

Pour rester digne, quoi...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour devenir modo, il faut passer un concours très difficile. Très très difficile.
> Alem l'a eu au rattrapage, c'est te dire le niveau



Au rattrapage ? Pas à l'oral ? :rose: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, ça c'est uniquement les modos du forum. Ca fait partie de leur salaire.



D'ailleurs, vivement les prochains MBP, le mien a deux ou trois rayures


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'ailleurs, vivement les prochains MBP, le mien a deux ou trois rayures


 
Ben oui, mais si tu enlevais ton armure de temps en temps, aussi, tu rayerais et casserais moins de trucs !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2011)

Tiens, la téléportation refonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

Ah ouais, mais non, si c'est pour faire _en plus _du Star Treck au bar, alèm va encore rien comprendre au film et il va falloir que je me fade des explications longues comme...
... mon nez.


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2011)

> *Envoyé par ronierserge *
> en fait j'y connais pas trop dans les mac, mais il se peut que ça soit la même gamme, toi tu as un coeur de lion ?
> 
> j'ai égalemen une petite question, comment peut on devenir modos !?


Bonjour,
Je pense que tu as le profil et le coeur pour être modo.
Il faut que tu saches que les modos sont tous des cumulards, ils ont un boulot et sont modo par intérêts (Ils sont  grassement payés, mieux que les Footeux!).
En effet, les modos touchent gratuitement les nouveaux Mac, iPod, iPad en avant première.
Ces machines leurs sont données en main propre par Steve Job. 
Les modos ne laisseront personne prendre leurs places, c'est une véritable Mafia. :casse:
Maintenant j'ai peur, je n'aurais pas dû parler........ On sonne, je  te laisse. :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> d, iPad en avant première.
> Ces machines leurs sont données en main propre par Steve Job.



Oui. D'ailleurs, bien savoir se laver les mains est une qualité essentielle du modo.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> en fait *j'y connais pas trop dans les mac*, mais il se peut que ça soit la même gamme, toi tu as un coeur de lion ?
> 
> j'ai égalemen une petite question, comment peut on devenir modos !?



Ah ouai ... 

Commence par visiter les deux liens à la fin de ma réponse ...  pour devenir un crack 
(relis plus haut ce qui est en gras)


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2011)

N'ayant rien de spécial à dire...
Je me contenterais de poster ceci :







Et à bientôt dans les différents fils©...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

C'est comme ça que tu vois Steve Jobs, alors, toi, si je comprends bien...
Ah ouais.


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


>



C'est toi qui dessine si bien tirhum ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> C'est toi qui dessine si bien tirhum ?


 
L'importance de la virgule, le dira-t-on jamais assez...
Non, ce n'est pas un dessin de tirhum.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2011)

Il dessine pas, il gribouille vaguement.


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'importance de la virgule, le dira-t-on jamais assez...
> Non, ce n'est pas un dessin de tirhum.



Oué enfin, moi, je lai jamais vu, alors jai envie dy croire.


----------



## DamienLT (21 Février 2011)

Arf je me disais aussi trop de talent pour un modo


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est comme ça que tu vois Steve Jobs, alors, toi, si je comprends bien...
> Ah ouais.





jugnin a dit:


> Oué enfin, moi, je lai jamais vu, alors jai envie dy croire.



 OUI, c'est bien Steve Job!


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

ceci dit, la virgule sheba si important que ça !


----------



## ronierserge (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour Steve Jobs (si tu es là),

Je souhaite juste savoir si tu vas bien, parce que personne dans ce forum ne connait la réponse, (ils sont qd même des modos)

merci Steve Jobs

Au revoir


----------



## subsole (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour Père Noël, 

Je souhaite juste savoir si tu vas bien, parce que personne dans ce forum ne connait la réponse (ils sont qd même des lutins)

Merci Père Noël.

Au revoir


----------



## Steve-Jobs (21 Février 2011)

ronierserge a dit:


> Bonjour Steve Jobs (si tu es là),
> 
> Je souhaite juste savoir si tu vas bien, parce que personne dans ce forum ne connait la réponse, (ils sont qd même des modos)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne suis que très rarement connecté sur les forums à cause de mes fonctions chez Apple, je ne peux donc pas les lires tous les jours, mais les modos m'ont contacté et m'ont dit que tu souhaitais me parler, je t'écoute à présent.

Love, Steve Jobs.


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2011)

Un numéro de téléphone très utile.


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2011)

&#8230;..
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

Moi je suis sans nouvelles de Kadhafi depuis plusieurs jours, quelqu&#8217;un l&#8217;aurait aperçu sur le forum ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> ..
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------
> 
> Moi je suis sans nouvelles de Kadhafi depuis plusieurs jours, quelquun laurait aperçu sur le forum ?



il a téléphoné pour dire qu'il partait au chevet de Zine avec Hosni !

il a précisé "poutous à mon jugnin"


----------



## jugnin (21 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> il a téléphoné pour dire qu'il partait au chevet de Zine avec Hosni !
> 
> il a précisé "poutous à mon jugnin"



Ouais, ben cest surtout de la thune, quil me doit.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, ben cest surtout de la thune, quil me doit.



ce que tu peux être matériel quand lui s'occupe de la santé de son vieux pote Zine !


----------



## boodou (21 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> &#8230;..
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------
> 
> Moi je suis sans nouvelles de Kadhafi depuis plusieurs jours, quelqu&#8217;un l&#8217;aurait aperçu sur le forum ?



Paraît que son pseudo c'est Ponkhead. C'est son côté consensuel, sacré Kadhafi !


----------



## Craquounette (21 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> ..
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------
> 
> Moi je suis sans nouvelles de Kadhafi depuis plusieurs jours, quelquun laurait aperçu sur le forum ?



Demande à jpmiss, il me semble qu'il a des relations par là bas


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi je suis sans nouvelles de Kadhafi depuis plusieurs jours, quelquun laurait aperçu sur le forum ?


 
Il paraît qu'il tourne un remake des "parapluies de Cherbourg"


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2011)

"Alors Steevie ? Ca boum ?
La Santé ? la Famille ?
Toussa toussa kwa...
Au fait, quand est ce que ca devient libre Mac OS ?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2011)

Je sais de source sûre que Jobbs ets à Las Vegas avec Elvis et Martin Borman... Pour eux tout n'est plus que champagne et femmes à poil ! 
Cassez pas les couilles !


----------



## woulf (22 Février 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais de source sûre que Jobbs ets à Las Vegas avec Elvis et Martin Borman... Pour eux tout n'est plus que champagne et femmes à poil !
> Cassez pas les couilles !



Ca c'est chez Berlusconi, pas à Vegas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2011)

woulf a dit:


> Ca c'est chez Berlusconi, pas à Vegas !



Toi qui semble tout savoir. Peux-tu répondre à cette question essentielle : Ben Ali et Berlusconi ont-il bien le même coiffeur si doué pour teindre leur toison d'élite ?


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toi qui semble tout savoir. Peux-tu répondre à cette question essentielle : Ben Ali et Berlusconi ont-il bien le même coiffeur si doué pour teindre leur toison d'élite ?



Faut pas oublier Moubarak et Khadafi


----------



## woulf (24 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Toi qui semble tout savoir. Peux-tu répondre à cette question essentielle : Ben Ali et Berlusconi ont-il bien le même coiffeur si doué pour teindre leur toison d'élite ?



Ce sont des postiches.
D'autant plus vérifié qu'ils ne manquent pas de toupet...


----------



## Lamar (8 Mars 2011)

Non, mais ce ronierserge, c'est un fake ou un concept, ce n'est pas possible que ce soit une personne réelle.
Je soupçonne un modo d'avoir créé une fausse identité, afin de mettre en valeur le travail harassant, mais ô combien valorisant de l'ensemble de ces congénères.


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

Mais qu'est-ce que les cons génèrent ?!!


----------



## Lamar (8 Mars 2011)

T'es modo, tu devrais savoir ! 

Sinon, je viens de lire tous les messages de notre ami, c'est extraordinaire.
J'espère qu'il y aura une compil qui sortira parce que je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir suivre tous ses sketches.
Essayez par contre de ne pas verrouiller ses messages trop rapidement, on a l'impression de louper quelque chose.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2011)

En fait on sait toujours pas si ce steve jobs est bien réel ou si c'est un annimatronic avec une ossature de xylophone ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Non, mais ce ronierserge, c'est un fake ou un concept, ce n'est pas possible que ce soit une personne réelle.
> Je soupçonne un modo d'avoir créé une fausse identité, afin de mettre en valeur le travail harassant, mais ô combien valorisant de l'ensemble de ces congénères.



Je balance, allez: c'est un pseudo à Mackie.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je balance, allez: c'est un pseudo à Mackie.



Quand il annimait le costume d'alien pour Ridley Scott, il avait plus de panache à l'époque le mackie... Voyez à quoi on en est réduit bénévolement chez MacG


----------



## casimir (8 Mars 2011)

je suis la doublure de Steve Jobs


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

deux bannis dans ce sujet, un record ! j'adore ce sujet ! :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2011)

monsieur est un gros vilain


----------

